
Google Place API outage. More and more addresses impacted - vivere
https://code.google.com/p/gmaps-api-issues/issues/detail?id=11107
======
akryus
I was wondering if some big companies were affected and I tried with Uber (on
Android).

And... the app won't let you pick some addresses ! For instance, it is
virtually impossible to go to "1646 35th Avenue, San Francisco, CA, United
States" using Uber app.

There seems to be many broken address...

------
vmahe
Outrageous!

